# Sendmail Prozess endlos



## blaxmaster (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe einen " Linux/suse7.3 Server auf dem Sendmail eingerichtet ist.
Bisher lief der immer einwandfrei, aber seit etwa 1 Monat habe ich ständig das Problem das alle Stunde etwa ein Sendmail Prozess nicht endet.
Ich kann den also in der SSH Konsole sehen.

PID USER PRI  NI  SIZE  RSS SHARE STAT %CPU %MEM   TIME COMMAND 
22791 root18   0  2352 2352  1664 R    85.7  0.2  67:59 sendmail 

Der Prozess läuft dann mitunter bis zu 700 Minuten, manchmal kommt auch noch ein zweiter dazu.

Das Problem dabei ist das bei etwas mehr Betrieb auf dem Server die Serverlast auch stark ansteigt.

Ich habe nichts an dem Server geändert bevor der Fehler auftauchte. Das kam plötzlich und seit dem regelmäßig zwischen 30 Minuten und 60 Minuten wenn ich den Prozess zb. Kille.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte ?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------

